
Stuck with your Media Player and no internet? Check how you can create your own - goel_divyanshu
https://medium.com/@divyanshu_92829/how-i-built-a-media-player-in-less-than-5-minutes-d76667999e6d
======
croes
Not worth the read. He couldn't open a media file in the apple media player,
so he wrote a little html site which embedded the video to watch it with
Chrome. Could have simply dragged and dropped it into Chrome to have the same
effect.

